# Need More info



## ChickenFarmerAdam (Jun 24, 2014)

I am new to a rooster in my 5 hen flock. I am a chicken farmer for 6 years now and was wondering if you could help me. I bought a candler and was wondering if I candle it once I get it out of the nesting box or what. I understand chickens and their need to live. I don't understand the whole Fertile Egg and incubation thing. Please help bit if you would, please give me a step by step starting when I get my eggs out of the nesting boxes


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not sure what you're asking. Are you wanting to hatch? 

For those new to candling the best time is 7 days after a hen has been setting on the nest or the eggs were set in the incubator. 

That's also assuming you have a breed that will go broody. Many breeds do not.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

If they are your own eggs you can put them right Into the incubator. Fat side up. You can candle them after a few days and see any blood vessels in there.


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

You can't tell fertility by candling unless they are also in the incubation period. If they are fertile they will develop. In order for a chick to grow and hatch, a hen has to sit on them day and night for 20-21 days. Or.. you can put them in an incubator and mimic mom. You will not get chicks if one of those two aren't done. Fertilized eggs are just fine to eat in the mean time! You can check if they are fertile by cracking them.. of course that exact egg can be incubated but at least you can check. 
http://horseshoe.two61.com/2013/04/eggs-fertilized/


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

I am hoping that answered your question?


----------



## ChickenFarmerAdam (Jun 24, 2014)

Thank you guys. So I have to have a incubator to have a chick hatch


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, or a hen that goes broody.


----------



## ChickenFarmerAdam (Jun 24, 2014)

What all accesories would you recomend getting besides feeders and waterers and what should I do to keep possums out like last year just in case?


----------



## ChickenFarmerAdam (Jun 24, 2014)

Would anyone recomend getting pellets for bedding


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

They might eat the pellets since it looks like their food. If you use layer pellets instead of layer mash. I use straw. It lasts longer than pine shavings. I use pine shavings in 50 gallon barrels for them to lay eggs in. It's nice and roomy and can fit quite a few hens. Sometimes a hen doesn't like to share.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

I use the straw for the floor of the coop and run. Shavings for the barrels.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It would he a heck of a lot easier if you told us about your setup and provide some pics. We could sit here for days tossing out ideas that won't work for you.


----------



## Micah (Jun 26, 2014)

Hey here's a step by step direction. To tell if the eggs is fertile you can either break one from a hen or watch and see if the rooster sits on(breeds) the hens( from the day the rooster sits on the hens it will 21 days till the eggs are fertile). If you have siting hens the will sit on the eggs at night. Or you can use a incubator. You can make a incubator using any thing that will keep them at 99 degrease and 50% humidity( I make mine useing a light bulb and a box) or you can buy a incubator.


----------



## Micah (Jun 26, 2014)

ChickenFarmerAdam said:


> Would anyone recomend getting pellets for bedding


Nope use dirt it is a lot healthier for the hens cause there no dust. There's dust in( hay straw sawdust shavings. And anything else. Use hay for the nest box.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Do not use hay for the nest box. Hay molds and can cause respiratory problems for the birds.

Broken down dirt can be way more dusty than having some sort of added bedding to keep that dust down.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I use wood pellets for the large livestock, I get the busted open bags from the hardware store for free, as hey just throw them out (once the pellets are wet they expand and are no more good for stoves). They make excellent bedding and there is no dust. For the fowl I make a base of pellets and top with shavings so the bed is nice and fluffy, as pellets pack down when damp and I live in a very damp climate.
I also use hay for the nest boxes, but I change it regularly, at least once a week depending on how soiled it is. I don't allow damp or dirty hay to sit for any length of time so I am not worried about mold.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

To add, I do use hay/straw in the winter for bedding in corners of the coop as I find if it forgets really cold the birds will huddle in it. It's disgustingly messy however and needs to be fluffed and soiled spots removed daily - which is why I only use it in the spots they bed. It'd be a night are if how whole coop was straw I think!


----------



## ChickenFarmerAdam (Jun 24, 2014)

Say I get my egg right out of my nesting boxes.

Do I need to put them in a incubator or candle them right away?

If I put them in a incubator and there not fertile, are they good to eat?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I wouldn't. They've been in a temp that could provide a good incubator for bacteria.


----------



## Micah (Jun 26, 2014)

You can't tell if they are fertel until six days after you put them in the incubator. And once they have Been in the incubator longer than 1 day you will get salmonella poisoning if you eat them


----------



## ChickenFarmerAdam (Jun 24, 2014)

Ok thank you!


----------



## nini (Jul 20, 2014)

I would like to build my own incubator. 
Would any of you be willing to walk me through building one from ground up??
What I need 
How to successful hatch out some chicks


----------

